# Completely stuck with MySQL



## Pipo (Apr 3, 2014)

Using FreeBSD 10 and latest MySQL. When adding a new user, I get Field 'ssl_cipher' doesn't have a default value. Struggling for many hours on this. I have no value for ssl_cipher in my config file. But the problem is I cannot find the file to edit. I know I have it, because of Webmin. I have copied my.cnf  to /etc without results. It has one rule:  
	
	



```
sql_mode=NO_ENGINE_SUBSTITUTION,STRICT_TRANS_TABLES
```
   Enabled and disabled this rule. 

How do I enable ssl_cipher (and more setup?) Or is it possible to disable SSL?

Not an expert, but I can manage. I have installed and used MySQL before, but never had this problem.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pipo said:
			
		

> How do I enable ssl_cipher (and more setup?) Or is it possible to disable SSL?


SSL (SSL protocol support) is a selectable option when installing databases/mysql55-client and databases/mysql55-server. It is selected by default. So removing SSL support would be a simple matter of de-selecting the SSL option and re-installing the client/server ports.

However, before you just re-install without SSL support, make sure that makes sense in your environment.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pipo said:
			
		

> Using FreeBSD 10 and latest MySQL. When adding a new user, I get Field 'ssl_cipher' doesn't have a default value. Struggling for many hours on this. I have no value for ssl_cipher in my config file. But the problem is I cannot find the file to edit. I know I have it, because of Webmin. I have copied my.cnf  to /etc without results. It has one rule:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nature of the error you are getting suggests that you are trying to add a user without specifying a value for the ssl_cypher column. That column is most likely defined as not null and without a default value. Thus the error. How are you trying to create the user? Are you using the CREATE USER syntax?

Maybe 6.3.6 Using SSL for Secure Connections and 6.3.2 Adding User Accounts will help you better undertand using SSL with databases/mysql55-client and databases/mysql55-server.


----------



## Pipo (Apr 3, 2014)

> The nature of the error you are getting suggests that you are trying to add a user without specifying a value for the ssl_cypher column. That column is most likely defined as not null and without a default value. Thus the error. How are you trying to create the user? Are you using the CREATE USER syntax?



I know. Webmin is showing ssl_cypher as not defined, but it is not editable in Webmin. And I have no idea how to add a default value. It is not in /etc/my.cnf and looked for other mysql files to edit. But not found any. 

Creating a user was mainly with Webmin and this caused the error. If I use CREATE USER ...... and also tried GRAND ALL ON ....on the command line, nothing happens. No user is created. Error log is also not very helpful. The log in /var/db/mysql is logging, but not these errors. 

I go for your other option. Reinstall. I have tried `make config` but I had no options. So I thought it is probably default for mysql latest. Tomorrow (it is past midnight here) I will reinstall mysql. I have had too much FreeBSD for today. Thanks. You've helped a lot. Now I can sleep well.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 3, 2014)

Pipo said:
			
		

> > I go for your other option. Reinstall. I have tried `make config` but I had no options. So I thought it is probably default for mysql latest.


Yes, I think you are correct. I missed that. The SSL option is available for databases/sql55, but it seems to be the default for databases/mysql56. I will try to confirm that.There should be some release notes somewhere about this.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 4, 2014)

Found this reference: B.9 MySQL 5.6 FAQ: Security. See in particular B.9.2 and B.9.3. Seems like databases/mysql55 is what you need to install if you do not want SSL support.


----------



## Pipo (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks. I have mysql 5.5. installed now and this one has the option of disable ssl in `make config`, but I still have the error 'ssl_cipher' doesn't have a default value. 

But I figured it out. I had to change the ssl_cipher value (and two others) in the default installed database "mysql". Never looked at this one. I can create users now. Thanks.


----------

